# Today Is My Birthday



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

You know what? Every day, here in CWI, we struggle with infidelity, we wage war on adultery, we try to cope with spouse's who are hurting their families and destroying their marriages.

Today is my birthday. Let's take a break from the struggling and have one day where we just engage in something enjoyable. 

I, for one, am celebrating by wearing my pajamas all day. :lol:

*Who's with me? * *How will you celebrate my birthday with me?*


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Wait. The picture in my brain could go either way.

Is this Mr. or Mrs.........?!?!!!!!

:rofl:






Oh...and Happy Birthday!


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Happy B-day.

Mine was 10 days ago. Now I have a reason to keep the celebration going for 10 extra days and you have a reason to start 10 days early.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday AffairCare! Your wise advice is much appreciated around here.

How is Dear Hubby doing?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

happy birthday


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday!:smthumbup:


----------



## Fleur de Cactus (Apr 6, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

:yay::yay::birthday::birthday:*Happy Birthday to you..... Happy Birthday to you....... Happy Birthday Dear AffairCare....... Happy Birthday to yoooooooooou!!!*


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Happy birthday xxxxxx
Having a pyjama day here too.
Hope you had a lovely day
Xx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrQuatto (Jul 7, 2010)

Happy bday AC!!


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Happy B-day, AC!!!!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Happy Belated BD


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I had a great birthday! Here is a photo of my party when it started (you know... "the relatives"):










.... and once they left, the party started! My sweetie pie even got a band: 










:lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl:

And the next afternoon when we woke up ... well the pictures speak for themselves:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Well happy birthday! Looks like the party was a blast!! Or it blasted down the building!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Happy belated birthday Affaircare! Thanks for sharing your wisdom in my threads btw.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Belated B'day wishes AC. Hope you had a nice birthday.


----------



## Mrs_Mathias (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks like a great day all around! Happy belated birthday, AC, and many more.


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh how did I miss this? Happy belated, AC 

Hope it was grand. You deserve it.

Thank you for your continued advice and support on this forum not just for me but for others.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

As you can see...


....it was a BLAST! :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

meh, birthdays are overrated


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> meh, birthdays are overrated


You're a grump! 

Celebrate yourself !!!!!!


----------

